# father agression



## chclt28m (Jul 18, 2006)

One of my rats had a litter about a month and a half ago. We finally put the babies with the father and everything was going fine.they have been in the same cage for about one week. He lets them run all over him and he plays with them but about 2 days ago my girlfriend had him out with one of the babies for a couple of hours. They were fine while they were out but when she put them back in the cage the father rat attacked the baby. He ripped out a chunk of flesh. He we then completely fine with the other babies and just let them play with him. The rat that was attacked did nothing to be attacked. What do you think the problem is. They are both now seperated the baby for healing purposes. The father is now in a cage alone because we dont want that to happen to any of the other babies.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

If the pups are under 6-8 weeks old this will happen.

Other than that, I really don't know, I've yet to breed my girls.


----------



## chclt28m (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks alot that helps.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

after the baby ratties litter have been given birth to, the father rattie tends to murdur the babies so you might want to separate the babies from the male. i dont have any idea why he does that, its just their nature so remember to keep harsh watch on the litter, the mother will not do this. do not separate the mother, the babies need to finish being weined first. only the father does this and is going to start to be very aggresive twords to babies in the litter. remember to keep us posted.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Be careful with allowing the father around the baby girls he can and will impregnate them. borthers will also get sisters and mompregnant. Rats are sexually active as early as six weeks of age! 

I have never heard of male rats hurting the babies intentionally they will rough housethough sicne they are being taught how to be a rat. Of course i have also never bred rats since i have no clue about genetics and such.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i don't think that rats are the type where a male rat will kill any baby rats. as soon as the mother has her babies she is ready to breed again so there is no physiological reason for the male to kill babies, whereas with animals such as gorillas and lions, any female still nursing babies is not even sexually receptive. i thought that it was often recommended that at 5-6 weeks of age, male babies be placed with the father...? i guess i also have no idea why the father might have done that.

EDIT: PS i just noticed that the original post was in 2006. wow. i suppose the babies are fine now, lol.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Hahahaha. 2006. LOL.


----------

